# Newbie



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saying hello and thanks for all the info on here. I have finally taken the plunge and ordered a Fracino Heavenly. Here`s hoping the thin, bitter and brackish shots that occasionally dribbled from my old Gaggia Coffee Deluxe will soon be just memories. The Heavenly should come tomorrow along with some Sumatra beans from the H.D. I`m gonna be sharking that window !


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome along, hope you enjoy your new machine, never tried the Sumatran beans from H D would be interested to know what you think of them


----------



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Just had the dispatched email from H D, so beans and machine should be here tomorrow. Better clear a (big) space on the kitchen units ! I want to compare the H D Sumatra Mocha beans with the Sumatra beans from my local tea and coffee specialist shop, the Samovar in Ulverston. Will post up my findings.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi mike, looks like a great purchase! What grinder will you be pairing it with?

I think the happy donkey beans are a fairly dark roast if I recall. Is this what you were after?


----------



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, a very dark bean, just a change from the usual Monsoon Malabar and St. James. I have an Iberital mc2 and can get my hands on a Dualit, can`t remember the model but it`s a conical burr jobbie.


----------



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Grrr. beans came yesterday but no Heavenly. Hope it hasn`t fallen victim to the snow and got itself stuck in a snowdrift somewhere in yorkshire.


----------



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, after a bit of a problem that saw me opening a crate and instead of the Heavenly four copper boilers were enclosed !

I have today taken delivery of the Heavenly. Big innit? Took an hour to remove all the protective plastic film, filled it up and made a double espresso. Threw it out as it was only luke warm, my fault for being over eager. Waited half an hour in which time the grouphead warmed up a lot more and made another. Very acceptable, and now the learning curve begins in search of the god shot!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lovely machine ! congratulations hope you enjoy it. But please remove/destroy the Nescafe mug!


----------



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah yes ! it was used on the Gaggia as a drip/dregs collector, seemed fitting somehow !


----------



## howardknibbs (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been considering investing in a second-hand Heavenly or Cherub (as after a reasonably priced HX machine) - I look forward to hearing how you get on with the Heavenly!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats. Let me know if you want to compare notes on cooling flushes, descaling, etc.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike the bike (Apr 1, 2012)

Early days yet jimbow, I need to do a bit of experimenting before I start pontificating !


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Ha







. Hope it all goes well and do let me know if you have any questions.


----------

